

Why Atlanta Is A Legit Alternative To SF/NY - nshivar
http://www.chooseatl.com

======
kken
That is a pretty cool website.

As a European, I think they show way too many highways. Especially considering
the claim that Atlanta has more trees than any other city.

~~~
nshivar
Yeah Downtown Atlanta has a huge expressway that unfortunately wraps around
Downtown and then slices through Midtown (and shows up in plenty of photos).

All the neighborhoods surrounding Downtown/Midtown have a pretty good canopy.
Wikipedia has a mention/sources here -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlanta#Tree_canopy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlanta#Tree_canopy)

